

Being lean & rapid experimentation: why some startups succeed and some die - cwan
http://onwinning.blogspot.com/2009/10/ooda-loops-in-lean-startups.html

======
Scott_MacGregor
The video really makes a great point. Use pivots to take advantage of Product
market fit. Build to learn, and make validated learning about what customer
wants as the unit of progress. Also factor in the speed of learning to get
more value out of the dollars and human capital.

Know your customer, give them what they want, be ready to change gears quickly
to do it more cost effectively.

